# Dog/Horse CP Shampoo Bars



## soapysarah (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a market for dog and horse shampoo bars but cannot find a thread about EU regulations concerning these - does anyone know if they need approvals?

I recall being asked to make up an aromatherapy mixture for a friend's horse (I'm an aromatherapist) and found a UK law which prohibited this for anyone not a vet.  (An exam and some training are fine for people but you need to be a vet for animals!)  I'm hoping that the same is not true for EOs in animal soaps.

Does anyone have experience of making and selling animal cp soaps?


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 21, 2014)

First let me say I know nothing about EU regulations, but I did a search and found this:

7.7 Do animal cleaning products fall within the scope of the Detergent Regulation?
(a) Products for cleaning of pets (e.g shampoo for dogs, horses etc.) The Commission and
Member States agree that these types of products do not fall under the Detergents Regulation as the cleaning of the hair, fur or skin of live animals is not covered by the definition of washing in Article 2(2). Shampoo for humans falls under the Cosmetics Directive as regards human health effects, and environmental effects are covered by REACH. There is no sector specific EU legislation for the products used for the cleaning of pets.


You can read it for yourself here:

http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sect...ocs/faq_detergent_regulation_march2009_en.pdf

Hope it helps.


----------



## soapysarah (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you, Dorymae.

Now why was it that for my hours of Google searches nothing like this came up at all?

At least that is good news as the regulations were putting me off, although I have a potential investor for my CP shampoo bar for humans so may have to risk a breakdown.  :crazy:


----------



## Relle (Jul 21, 2014)

Talked about in the forum before- Dog/Horse Shampoo Bars - not sure about regs.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=15623


----------

